
Alternate Histories [interview with author/journalist John Nichols] - samizdis
https://thebaffler.com/latest/alternate-histories-stephenson
======
samizdis
Henry Wallace's essay from 1944, cited in the article:

[https://www.nealromanek.com/danger-of-american-fascism-
henry...](https://www.nealromanek.com/danger-of-american-fascism-henry-a-
wallace/)

